# "Resting your brisket"



## md99dle (Apr 22, 2016)

So I have made a few attempts at smoking brisket in my MES. I have made pot roast every single time. I live in Illinois and I started during November so it's been cold during all my cooks. I cook at 220-225 and usually pulled when IT was around 195. I have learned more to go by feel now than temp but I want to know about your resting. Do you take out of smoker immediately wrap and put in cooler? Do you take out of smoker let rest at room temp for an hour and then wrap?  I have been wrapping and putting in cooler and I think I am still cooking my brisket at that point and it dries out or turns it more into a chopped brisket that still has no moisture. Your help and opinions are greatly appreciated. FYI I have only cooked the flat.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 22, 2016)

If your smoking just a flat, I like to smoke it in an aluminum pan fat side down with a little beef stock. I just let it rest in the pan uncovered for 1/2 to 3/4 hour, then slice. Use the pan juices for an au jus.

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 22, 2016)

Your assumption is correct...Wrapping and Coolering a Hot Anything will continue to cook it for an hour or more. If the Meat is " Done ", as in Probe Tender, resting 30 minutes on the counter is all that is needed. The only time you need to put anything in a Cooler is, the Meat is ready and the Guests are not or you need to transport. If doing this pull the meat a few degrees shy of your goal and Carryover Cooking in the cooler will finish the job...JJ


----------



## ynot2k (Apr 22, 2016)

I think I have a slightly different take on this issue.

Here's what I do.

Since I wrap my brisket in butcher paper after 5 hours, I test for tenderness at the end of the cook by picking it up and feeling how it moves.  When tender I take it off the pit and open the paper up and let it sit for about 5-10 minutes.  This allows the bark, which is a bit soft due to being wrapped, to harden up a bit.  I then re-wrap in fresh butcher paper and place in a 150 deg Winston CVAP.  It then takes 4-5 hours for the brisket internal temp to come down to 150.  I then can hold as long as I need to before serving.  You could do the same thing by placing the wrapped brisket (probably wrapping in foil would work best here because ovens don't have humidity control) in an oven set at 150 or so (most ovens only go down to 170).  

By allowing the brisket to cool slowly to serving temp I feel I get the most tender and moist product possible.  Cooling it quickly may allow the muscles to tighten and actually push moisture out instead of incorporating into the muscle fibers.  Why would anyone "rush it" by leaving it on the counter to cool?  Well, time constraints is a big issue, so maybe folks don't have 4-5 hours after the long smoke to let it fully rest.

But then again, I respect Chef Jimmy and all of his advice.  Soooooo.......YMMV.

Jeff

Jeff's Texas Style BBQ

Marysville, WA


----------



## md99dle (May 1, 2016)

Thank you all for your advice!! It's really appreciated, I will try all of these methods out in the following weeks, I know it won't hurt anything!


----------

